# Oven Rattles



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Swift/Autocruise Oven Rattles


Why is it Swift fit a caravan oven to all their variant motorhomes thats design is so poor it rattles and bangs, while Bailey can fit a near silent unit, that they boast in their sales information is "Thetford 4 burner glass fronted Anti Rattle oven"?
Does no one from Swifts technical team drive a unit on the road and if so how can they let such a poor unit design pass for installation in there range. On a bumpy road its like sitting in a tin box full of bolts.
My New 2011 Autocruise Starspirit (Sundance) is fitted with a oven that is mounted directly over the rear axle. No attempt at suspension insulation from the frame has been made, nor any noise reduction of the oven box and in 2000 miles the oven has started to destroy itself. 
The oven door has fallen off more times than I can remember. The inner glass has now worked so loose no end of refitting will stop it rattling.
The 2 loose fitting pins that hold the door on have worn oval so again no chance now of stopping the door moving in transit and so ratteling.
The Grill flame deflector is designed in such a way that it starts rattling on the 2 pop rivets at above 20MPH.
Yes i have filled the void with very expensive furniture foam in transit, wedged the glass open on a foam pad, fitted washers to fill the ill fitting oven door mounting pins and much more to little outcome. Its just a very bad design.
So Swift why do you continue to fit this on new motorhomes and what can I do to stop this one driving me mad.
Having been a swift client for over 24 years now I for one will buy a Bailey, any thing other than another of these next time if it still rattles like this one.
Oh Yes my dealer has done his very best with what he admits is unfixable.
Peter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Does your warranty not cover this?
If it is faulty get them to sort it out.
Part of the purchase price covers the need to fix things if they go wrong without having accidents etc.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

The problem is that it is not a warrantee item as such.
Anyway what good is another of the same fitted in the same old way?
Even my dealer is at a loss what to doo apart from saying "they are all like that!"
Peter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Then they are not fit for purpose Peter :!:

Are you aware that Swift have their own forum and I'm sure they wouldn't like to have to many negative topics 

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/main/authorization/signIn?target=http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Metal shelves and trays in a metal oven are bound to rattle if not packed right.

In our case we put the kettle on several tea towels in the baking tray to take up and movement and when slid into the oven the plastic kettle handle just touches the top of the oven keeping everything tight.

Ray.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Read his post carefully Ray, he has done all that (as we all do) but parts are actually wearing and glass has worked loose


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooppsss, sorry I didn't read the whole post. 

Ray.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

"Are you aware that Swift have their own forum and I'm sure they wouldn't like to have to many negative topics "

Yes and the same post is on there as well. Spoke to Swift at the ExCel with little interest.

Peter


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thetford Oven Rattles Destroying Itself*

I have a (Swift) Autocruise Starsprit 2011 which is also a Swift 580 PR
I spoke to Thetford at ExCel re this problem, they (she) were frankly very unhelpful. She then said I will get back to you and failed to take any contact details even when prompted, then saying that the problem was down to Swift!
I have taken 8 months to silence my MH. It ranges from rattles on nearly all the cupboard doors, Shower curtain fly open in transit, plates storage and crockery drawers, main cabin door, wardrobe doors, Water tank came adrift and bounced against the floor, The control panel problems are various and continuing, to name but a few. But far from all.
But the oven is appalling. It may well be fine in a caravan but its mounting over the rear wheels is dreadful and is after 3000 miles falling apart. 
The pin mountings for the door are now so lose and oval that the door is in constant movement in transit. It is some 10mm out of line now with the grill above. The glass plate shakes loose and rattles all the time. The door regularly falls off in transit because of the loose brackets and pins. (I now have to put gaffer tape on it to stop it jumping out of its mountings) The innards even when free of grill pan and shelf rattle and boom as there seems to be no panel packing. I even pack the whole oven and grill flame defuser with stiff furniture foam to little result. The oven door brackets are also lose and can not be tightened. Basically the oven is destroying itself. 
My dealer I have no problem with and they have supported me as far as he can but they are trying as we speak to get me a new oven but to little avail so far.
Having been a Swift client since 1982 and bought 7 caravans this is the first Motorhome and the above is frankly stopping us enjoying are new Swift. Its rather like a huge expensive DIY project. What will either drop off or rattle next trip. I am just back from a short trip where the main fuse to the van battery failed on a bank holiday Friday evening out of cel net range. Par for the course! Something else I am going to have to carry no doubt.
I enclose some pictures that show the problem with the oven door.
Note the pin is not fully home and at an angle to the now loose fitting due to the ware. Note the worn top oven door mounting hole and the metal flakes on the lower oven shelf from the constant movement.
Surly it is not correct to have to endure this level of noise from a product that is clearly not fit for purpose? I have not even started to think of the health and safety aspects of an oven door that drops off? I am frankly dreading going to France next month with this continuing.
I note that the new Autocruse van conversions have a small grill oven fitted. What I would have given that my van had been fitted with this type. Its all you need and must reduce the level of noise overall.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Wouldn't this be better placed on the thread you already started?


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

What are your tyre pressures, if they are inflated to 80lbs that could well be some of your dicomfort. dipsie.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyre pressures as recommended for the axle weight. 75 PSI
They do seem very hard I have to say.
P


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

I did try to post this under the original heading but some problem my end stopped me uploading the latest pictures. Hence the new posting.
Should a Moderator repost it under the original posting I would welcome it.
Thankyou for pointing that out.
P


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried posting this on Swift's website - Swift-Talk?

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/

Much more help there for Swift vans. I agree that Swift conversions are incredibly noisy. My oven shakes around too but no door has fallen off yet.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well unfortunatly there is only one person that should be sorting this out for you and thats the dealer you bought it from,your contract is with them as they have taken your money and i would be camping on their forecourt if i had the same faults.
You can try posting on Swift talk but 9 out of 10 times the advice is contact the dealer,as a last resort try Johns Cross Motorhomes as they have recently posted that they will repair any Swift product regardless of where you bought it.
I have to say that the only rattles on my Swift Escape come from the overcab hinges going over bumps but i do take the oven shelves out.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice. This is a copy of the posting on Swift Care that has taken over 2 weeks to get a reply from Swift stating it is a long known problem, but still not offering any help what so ever. They do go on to state they are developing a silent cooker which is the one Bailey already fit. 
Interestingly my dealer is Johns Cross who in all respects have tried there best. But unless Swift except that the cooker is beyond repair there is little he can do. Sadly this may result in Swift losing a long time client.
P


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my Hobby when I first picked it up, the rattles were deafening and the ride was very harsh. The dealer (or tyre fitters) had put 90 PSI in the tyres!!. A quick call to Continental with the axle weights resulted in 44 PSI on the rear and 55PSI on the front. The van glides over the road now with hardly a sound from inside.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

I have been down that road but I will re weigh the Mh and Call again for a conformation.

P


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As others have said, I am sure your tyre pressures are too high for your actual axle weights. My motorhome was recently in for a hab service and the dealer "helpfully" inflated all four tyres to 79psi. I normally run them at 50psi on the front and 70psi on the rear (after talking with the tyre manufacturer) and the vibrations and rattling was so bad after picking up the van from the dealer that I pulled into a lay-by after half a mile thinking I had a major vehicle problem! Fortunately I keep a pressure gauge in the van and after a few minutes it occurred to me what the problem might have been!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just been on Swift talk and it looks like you might finally have a result.....keep us informed how you get on ......Dave


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes it has got a reply, and I hope that it will get sorted now. pity its taken to posting.
Thanks Peter


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Swift/thetford Oven Rattles*

You may wish to see the latest posting from swift re this matter.
Seems that the Non Rattle Oven that thetford have developed is only available to Bailey and that the update to the standard unit is just thicker hinges?
http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum/t...76642:Comment:273725&xg_source=msg_com_forum#

Peter


----------

